# Malcolm in the Middle



## HugeFan (Jun 14, 2008)

I know this has come up before, though I'm not sure it ever had it's own thread--the Malcolm in the Middle episode involving Hal secretly fattening up his already pregnant wife Lois. It came up on another board, and got me looking for it--I found the series and compiled the parts of the episode involving the WG/fattening, and thought I'd cross-post it here.

I'm not a huge fan of Malcolm in the Middle, but have seen my fair share of reruns when nothing else was on. Jane Kaczmarek has never particularly done it for me, though I really like her husband (Bradley Whitford of West Wing fame.) Over time, however, I have kind of come to like her, and she seems like a funny and talented actress.

One thing that helped win me over is this episode from Season 4 of Malcolm, in which a pregnant Lois is being secretly fattened up by her husband (played by Bryan Cranston, who I have always found hilarious and talented--very good in his latest AMC series btw.) I think this was more of a stand-alone plot device, don't remember it coming up before or later--but as I said, I didn't follow the show, so maybe someone else knows how it's resolved.

Anyway, I've compiled the fattening-up clips--everything from dosing her OJ with sugar, to switching out fat-free products, to melting down butter to inject into rice cakes. Basically, it's as if the writers copied all their ideas out of one of the devious, and completely ridiculous, posts of how to secretly fatten up your spouse. All explained by Hal, watching Lois walk out of the kitchen, saying "You look amazing to me.....[to himself] no matter how big, and round, and jiggly you get..."

Obviously it's wrong to go behind someone's back to mess with their weight, but this is as much slapstick/screwball humor as anything, and Hal's heart...well, it's not his heart that's doing the thinking....

I don't know if Jane was actually pregnant at the time, or if it was just a fat suit (she doesn't seem to have gained much outside her belly and butt, but she's rather tall so....)

http://rapidshare.com/files/122310625/Malcolm_In_The_Middle_419_Future_Malcolm_WG.avi 

(62 MB, 3:47, some of the sound's off sync)


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 14, 2008)

HugeFan said:


> I know this has come up before, though I'm not sure it ever had it's own thread--the Malcolm in the Middle episode involving Hal secretly fattening up his already pregnant wife Lois. It came up on another board, and got me looking for it--I found the series and compiled the parts of the episode involving the WG/fattening, and thought I'd cross-post it here.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Malcolm in the Middle, but have seen my fair share of reruns when nothing else was on. Jane Kaczmarek has never particularly done it for me, though I really like her husband (Bradley Whitford of West Wing fame.) Over time, however, I have kind of come to like her, and she seems like a funny and talented actress.
> 
> ...


I Love Malcolm in the Middle and both Jane & Bryan they just go together to me. I LOVED that episode to!! man it was great


----------



## TONYS (Jun 14, 2008)

I love that show! It was very well written through most of the series. I think by the end it was not quite as good but I loved CHristopher Lloyd, and CLoris Leachman charachters very cool.

Sorry I don't know about the gaining episode.


----------

